# Dhea - is it ok to take prior icsi?



## rubybelle (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi,
Apart from MIF also have been told my FSH is 12. Tested twice. Was looking through site and some women ttc have used it, and fsh seems to have dropped. I have app nxt week regarding dates of treatment and don't want to get a knuckle wrap off consultant for taking it, if i shouldn't be, what do you think?
Many thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Rubybelle,

Evidence for DHEA use in assisted reproduction isn't overwhelming. Small studies have shown some slight improvement in egg quantity/quality but it's not really enough for recommending this routinely during treatment. Not aware of it being detrimental though so some people do take it. Would strongly suggest you discuss this with consultant first as your doctor needs to know what, if anything, you are taking in addition to fertility drugs during treatment.

Hope appointment goes well  
Maz x


----------

